# Black Banner of ads Along The Bottom of Page



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

What's up with that? It's only just started to appear today both on my iPad and iPhone.

It appears every time I open a new page.

Any ideas @Lorian?


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

I get it too. Bloody annoying


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep same here another load of crap to deal with since the genius idea to remove Tapatalk


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mildo said:


> What's up with that? It's only just started to appear today both on my iPad and iPhone.
> 
> It appears every time I open a new page.


 These should now be gone.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Lorian said:


> These should now be gone.


 Thanks buddy


----------

